# Misfits Series 5



## Mouse (Nov 13, 2013)

Anybody still watching Misfits?

Gotta say, it went downhill after Nathan left and I didn't care for series 4 at all, but this new series is much better. I like Alex the barman and I _love love love_ the probation worker. And I don't even know what his name is. I know he was in last series too, but he cracks me up in this one cos he's so mental.


----------



## alchemist (Nov 13, 2013)

Mouse said:


> Anybody still watching Misfits?
> 
> Gotta say, it went downhill after Nathan left and I didn't care for series 4 at all, but this new series is much better. I like Alex the barman and I _love love love_ the probation worker. And I don't even know what his name is. I know he was in last series too, but he cracks me up in this one cos he's so mental.



A bit like yourself, I stopped watching after Nathan left -- never watched another episode. But it's too late now. No matter how good you tell me it is, Misfits is part of an old life


----------



## Mouse (Nov 14, 2013)

Nathan was the best.

Nobody else watching? Did everybody switch off when Nathan went?!


----------



## Lenny (Nov 14, 2013)

Is Rudi the nutter that cracks you up?

I think the third series was the last I watched, and as it wasn't anywhere near as good as the first two series I didn't bother with the fourth. However, I've heard that the fifth is pretty good, so I might end up giving the fourth and the fifth a look.


----------



## Mouse (Nov 14, 2013)

No, not Rudy. I'm not a big Rudy fan - he's too much like Nathan, only not as funny or attractive. I don't mind Rudy 2 though and the stuff in last night's episode between Rudy 1 and Rudy 2 was so sweet.

No, the actual probation worker. You know they usually kill them off? This one's lasted two series so far. (And Googling has just taught me his name is Greg. I never knew that!)

But yeah, ignore series 4. I can't even remember what happened in it. Series 5 is much, much better.


----------



## Connavar (Nov 16, 2013)

Mouse said:


> Nathan was the best.
> 
> Nobody else watching? Did everybody switch off when Nathan went?!




I followed the series until Simon, Aleisha story was done and Kelly was gone. Nathan was fun character but after season 3 and they removed 80% of the characters, actors that made Misfist to be fun,different series it was there is no reason to watch anymore.  Classic mistake many Brit tv shows make. Spooks,Torchwood did the same, new cast weaker show. Contract issues, other reasons shouldnt weaken the product.  

Now its just like any generic American CW teen SF,superhero series but with a terrible character that is Rudy.  Also there is no weird SF stories like in the first 3 seasons. Rudy is half of the reason i lost the feelings i had for the series......


----------



## Mouse (Nov 16, 2013)

I don't think it's like anything American. The characters aren't pretty or perfect enough, they swear too much and they're far too rude. Plus, it's funny.

Anybody put off by series four should definitely give series five a go. It's returned to more like how it was in previous series (more power usage going on again). Rudy's been mellowed a little and Rudy 2 gets more of his own story.


----------



## alchemist (Nov 16, 2013)

Connavar said:


> I followed the series until Simon, Aleisha story was done and Kelly was gone. Nathan was fun character but after season 3 and they removed 80% of the characters, actors that made Misfist to be fun,different series it was there is no reason to watch anymore.  Classic mistake many Brit tv shows make. Spooks,Torchwood did the same, new cast weaker show. Contract issues, other reasons shouldnt weaken the product.
> 
> Now its just like any generic American CW teen SF,superhero series but with a terrible character that is Rudy.  Also there is no weird SF stories like in the first 3 seasons. Rudy is half of the reason i lost the feelings i had for the series......



I can't remember if I got to the end of the Simon/Alesha storyline (I have a vague memory of it not ending well) but I loved that arc; confident Simon and the more tender/less bitchy Alesha.


----------



## Connavar (Nov 16, 2013)

Mouse said:


> I don't think it's like anything American. The characters aren't pretty or perfect enough, they swear too much and they're far too rude. Plus, it's funny.
> 
> Anybody put off by series four should definitely give series five a go. It's returned to more like how it was in previous series (more power usage going on again). Rudy's been mellowed a little and Rudy 2 gets more of his own story.



Good to know about series 5 because season 4 was not funny at all and the different quality i liked in the series was gone.  Rude, swear too much was fine when it was better season than series 4. I wanted from series 4 to be more than looking less pretty, perfect than American versions of the show.

Series 5 will be depend for me on the new characters if they are much better written than Rudy.  I adored Misfits from the start because you cared about all of them. Simon who he was, Kelly, Aleisha, Curtis, Nathan. They had interesting stories behind them.  Rudy was bad silly jokes, too much like i was suddenly watching Family Guy gutter humor.


----------



## Mouse (Nov 16, 2013)

Yeah, series 4 was almost like a different show. 5 is more how it was. You've got Jess, who's kinda Aleisha-esque, Finn, Alex in this one.


----------



## Idoru (Dec 18, 2013)

Well I stuck with it to the end, but I can't say I was that impressed with the final series. The new cast just didn't work for me. None of them were even close to being as good as Nathan, Kelly or Simon. Jess was by far the best, but the others did nothing for me. Alex and the other girl were particularly pointless. 

The entire series just felt like they'd run out of ideas and were just using shock tactics to keep people watching, which is just tiresome.


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Feb 21, 2016)

I, too, was disappointed when Nathan left, but I watched all five seasons on Hulu a year ago, and by the end, I wished there were more.


----------

